# First cycle



## lunkalarm (Mar 28, 2015)

Starting first cycle end of May/ early June. My goal is to gain size and strength.  Should I train a certain way prior to starting?


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 28, 2015)

id prob start crossfit if I were you


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 28, 2015)

What are you doing now?


----------



## mickems (Mar 28, 2015)

lunkalarm said:


> Starting first cycle end of May/ early June. My goal is to gain size and strength.  Should I train a certain way prior to starting?



What does your cycle plan look like? what does diet look like? what training are you currently doing? has this been thoroughly thought out and researched??


----------



## Bigwhite (Mar 28, 2015)

lunkalarm said:


> Starting first cycle end of May/ early June. My goal is to gain size and strength.  Should I train a certain way prior to starting?



Lift heavy weights...


----------



## lunkalarm (Mar 28, 2015)

Current training plan as follows: 5 day split Chest and cardio sat, legs sun, mon off, back and cardio Tues, shoulders abs cardio Wed, bic and tric thurs, Friday off. So 5 days heavy weight training. Just got off a light training cycle about 4 weeks ago. Diet is ok. About 4 balanced meals a day with proper protein, carb ratios. I'm planning on 500 mg/ wk of sus for 12 weeks and possibly adding 20 mg Ed of dbol for 4 weeks. Not quite sure yet about running the dbol on first cycle. Then nova three weeks after last pin for four weeks.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 28, 2015)

You are probably going to want to cut way back on the cardio.  I'd never recommend sus for a first cycle, but if that's what you have...


----------



## lunkalarm (Mar 28, 2015)

Why not sus?  The guy that sold it to me was all about it. From what Ive read it's testosterone attached to different time release esters. What would you recommend I start with?


----------



## curtisvill (Mar 28, 2015)

I would start with test e or test cyp at 500mg a week and save the dbol for your next cycle as 20mg is not enough in my opinion.  Not crazy about novla only for pct, what about about clomed at 50/50/25/25 and nova at 40/40/20/20 ed?  What are you using as an ai during cycle?  Make sure you have everything you need before you begin your cycle, you don't want to learn that lesson the hard way.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 29, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> id prob start crossfit if I were you



Just another dick on tren


----------



## Alonzo (Mar 29, 2015)

steelers4life is on like every post with idiotic comments. clearly no life....


----------

